# Hollowgram SiSL Cranks Compatible w/ Di2?



## Uncle Jam's Army (Aug 1, 2006)

Anybody know if the Hollowgram SiSL cranks are compatible with the Di2 front derailleur? I searched, but could not find the answer.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

I can't see why not... but I can't confirm.


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

Shimano has done a great job of making everyone think that only their crap plays friendly with their crap. It works, just fine in fact. The only parts of the groups that you HAVE to HAVE on there is the actual electronic bits and harness'. Cassettes, chain, brakes, and cranks can be Shimano or Sram or anything that works with it.

For what it's worth, Cannondale ships all their road bikes with KMC X10 SL chains........ even the Di2 bikes. Works just fine.

The reason the Di2 bikes ship with DA cranks is Shimano will only sell Di2 via OEM as a whole group.

Starnut


----------



## Uncle Jam's Army (Aug 1, 2006)

Thanks Starnut and Dan.


----------



## junior varsity (Dec 16, 2006)

If you use the SiSL cranks, make sure you use the FSA DA-79 rings.


----------



## Uncle Jam's Army (Aug 1, 2006)

Will Cannondale provide the SiSL crank with the FSA DA-79 rings, or is that simply aftermarket? My SiSL crank did not come with DA-79 rings.


----------



## -dustin (Jan 11, 2009)

I've got my boss/ shop owner's SSix set up with Di2, SI SLs, and 7800 rings. Works fine.


----------



## Uncle Jam's Army (Aug 1, 2006)

Since I'm using a compact SiSL crank, however, 7800 rings seem to be out of the question. 7900 rings are obscenely expensive--$230 for a 50t big ring. My LBS tells me the only way to get the FSA DA-79 rings is aftermarket, as Cannondale will not ship its crankset with the FSA DA-79 rings. 

Will the standard SiSL rings not work well with a Di2 front derailleur? Since my frame is still five months away (a custom BB30 frame with a long wait list), it's not like I can try the cranks out right now (my current bike is non-BB 30--a 2006 Cannondale Team Six-13). If I'll need the DA-79 rings, I'd rather order right now, as I can get a good deal on the rings. If I don't have to spend the money on new rings, obviously I'd like to save it and just use the standard rings on the SiSL crankset I received.


----------



## -dustin (Jan 11, 2009)

They'll work fine.


----------

